# Sticky  Fishy Acronyms!



## ameekplec.

BBA? CBS? EI?! All those acronyms got you confused? This list should serve to clarify all those acronyms you see often used in forum discussion.

Here's a list of acronyms you'll often encounter on the forum:

*Animals/Plants:*

BBA - Black Beard Algae
BBS - Baby Brine Shrimp

CRS - Crystal Red Shrimp
CBS - Crystal Black Shrimp
RCS - Red Cherry Shrimp

BN - Bushy Nose pleco
ABN - Albino Bushy Nose pleco

WC - Wild caught (can also be Water Change)
F1 - Filial 1 generation (First generation) 
TR - Tank Raised

MTS - Malaysian Trumpet Snail

*Techniques/Equipment:*

EI dosing - Estimative Index Dosing
NPK - Nitrate Phosphate Kalium(Potassium) 
KH/GH - Karbonathärte (Carbonate) Hardness/General Hardness
AS - Aqua Soil 
ADA - Aqua Design Amano
NH - Ammonia
NO2 - Nitrite
NO3 - Nitrate

WPG - Watts Per Gallon
NO - Normal Output (bulbs)
HO - High Output
VHO - Very High Output 
MH - Metal Halide
T5HO - T5 High Output (flourescent)
LED - Light Emitting Diode
CF - Compact Flourescent
PC - Power Compact
PAR - Photosynthetically Active Radiation
Lux - Luminous emittance

UGF - Undergravel Filter
HOB filter - Hang On/Off Back filter

RO/DI - Reverse Osmosis/DeIonized
TDS - Total Dissolved Solids
PPM - Parts Per Million
PPT - Parts Per Trillion
GPD - Gallons Per Day

WC - Water Change (can also be Wild Caught)

ATO - Automatic Top-Off

QT - Quarantine

*Saltwater Specific:*

FOWLR - Fishh Only With Live Rock

LR - Live Rock
LS - Live Sand
DSB - Deep Sand Bed

ALK - Alkalinity
Ca - Calcium

SG - Specific Gravity

CUC - Clean Up Crew
BTA - Bubble Tip Anemone

SPS - Small Polyped Scleractinian (Small Polyped Stony coral)
LPS - Large Polyped Scleractinian (Large Polyped Stony coral)
NPS - Non-Photosynthetic Scleractinian

MI - Marine Ich

*General Forum Lingo:*

AFAIK - As Far As I Know
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
IMO - In My Opinion
BTW - By The Way

LFS - Local Fish Store

MTS - Multiple Tank Syndrome (can also be Malaysian Trumpet Snail)

*Stores/Retailers/other sites:*

BA - Big Al's
SUM - Sea U Marine
ORG - Oakville Reef Gallery
RR - Reef Raft
Harold's - aka Menagerie
NAFB - North American Fish Breeders
MOPS - Mail Order Pet Supplies
JL - JL Aquatics

AP - AquariumPros.ca
PN - PriceNetwork.ca

----------------------


----------



## ameekplec.

Please reply to this thread with all your suggestions!


----------



## dl88dl

These are use often: HOB filter = Hang On Back filter, LFS = Local Fish Store, QT = Quarantine, NO = Normal Output, HO = High Output, VHO = Very High Output, MH = Metal Halide, BBS = Baby Brine Shrimp, LS = Live Sand, UGF = Under Gravel Filter, F1 = First generation, RO = Reverse Osmosis, PPM = Parts Per Million, TDS = Total Dissolved Solids, AS = Aquasoil, CA = Central American Cichlids, SA = South American Cichlids, RLC = Rift Lake Cichlids and there are lots more 

But these are confusing MTS = Malaysian Trumpet Snails 
or Multiple Tank Syndrome, WC = Wild Caught or Water Change


----------



## ameekplec.

Thanks Dave! I added most of them to the list.


----------



## dl88dl

Here are some that are not use as often: 

GH = General Hardness
KH = Carbonate Hardness
No3 = Nitrates
No2 = Nitrites
NH3 = Ammonia
DSB = Deep Sand Bed
WPG = Watts Per Gallon
SG = Specific Gravity
GPD = Gallons Per Day 
FSB - Fluidized Sand Bed filter

Some more often use:

PH = Positive Hydrogen
CF = Compact Fluorescent
PC = Power Compact 
ABN= Albino Bristlenose Pleco
BN= Bristlenose Pleco 
TR = Tank Raised 
IMO = In My Opinion 
BTW = By The Way


----------



## 50seven

Heh heh, it's about time we put up a thread like this! Mods, please sticky!

CUC = Clean up crew
SPS = Small polyped Scleractinian (stoney coral)
LPS = Large polyped Scleractinian (stoney coral)
BTA = Bubble Tip Anemone

And don't forget the retailer acronyms; these really had me confused when I first joined the forums.
BA = Big Al's
NAFB = Norht American Fish Breeders
MOPS = Mail Order Pet Supplies
AP = AquariumPros.ca


----------



## dl88dl

Also this one is mention alot - PN = PriceNetwork.ca


----------



## ameekplec.

No more? I do think this is a pretty comprehensive list


----------



## dl88dl

ameekplec. said:


> No more? I do think this is a pretty comprehensive list


You want more? Here are some more lol:

TL =Total Length of fish including the tail 
SL = Standard Length of fish excluding the tail 
CAE = Chinese Algae Eater
SAE = Siamese Algae Eater
RTS = Red Tail Shark
CD = Corydoras
GBR = German Blue Ram
EBR = Electric Blue Ram
BR = Bolivian Ram
JD = Jack Dempsey 
EBJD = Electric Blue Jack Dempsey
DG = Dwarf Gourami
WCMM = White Cloud MountainMinnow
F8 = Figure Eight Puffer
GSP = Green Spotted Puffer
LPS = Local Pet Store
W/D = Wet Dry filter
BW = Brackish Water
Gal or G = Gallon
GPH = Gallons Per Hour
CO2 = Carbon Dioxide
O2 = Oxygen
O3 = Ozone
Cl = Chlorine
GH = General Hardness
SAL = Salinity
UV = Ultra Violet
DIY = = Do It Yourself
IDK = I Don't Know
LOL = Laugh Out Loud
ROTFL = Rolling on the floor laughing 
FYI = For Your Information
IME = In My Experience
OT = Off Topic
OP = Original Poster/post
TY = Thank You


----------



## AquaNeko

IIRC
SNAFU
FUBAR

Getting spiral eyes from the list of list of terms.


----------



## dl88dl

Here are few more -

MP = Market Prawn
BW = Blood Worm
BS = Brine Shrimp


----------



## blackblack

What is BBK? Or a shop with the acronym AI?


----------



## solarz

blackblack said:


> What is BBK? Or a shop with the acronym AI?


Do you mean BKK? That stands for Black King Kong, a kind of shrimp.

AI is Aqua Inspiration.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

What of BGA???

BGA= blue green algae just found out lol


----------

